#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Шри-Ланка, видео

## Леонид Ш

Буддийский храм Goda Gama Pansala. Качество и размер видео пришлось сильно уменьшить, но смотреть можно. Если еще чего сниму, выложу в этой теме.

----------

AlekseyE (03.08.2012), Anthony (03.08.2012), Bob (03.08.2012), Eugeny (03.08.2012), Ittosai (03.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Kit (03.08.2012), Lanky (04.08.2012), Pema Sonam (03.08.2012), Pyro (03.08.2012), sergey (05.08.2012), Vladiimir (03.08.2012), Zom (03.08.2012), Алексей Е (03.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (03.08.2012), Ануруддха (03.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (03.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.08.2012), Игорь Ю (04.08.2012), Калкий (14.11.2012), Маркион (03.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2012), Петр Полянцев (11.02.2013), Ритл (06.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.08.2012), Спокойный (05.08.2012), Тао (04.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (03.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Спасибо за видео!
Снимайте побольше, очень любопытно  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (03.08.2012), Маркион (03.08.2012)

----------


## Kit

Просто великолепно!

----------

Алексей Е (03.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Ночью там наверное страшно  :Smilie:  Как в музее восковых фигур )

----------


## Маркион

Это бханте Ньянасиха с вами?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это бханте Ньянасиха с вами?


Да. Мы с ним были в 5 разных монастырях, смотрели храмы, и ездили в гости к его родным. Сейчас Ньянасиха с несколькими монахами и еще двумя людьми из России, поехали в паломничество, с восхождением на гору Шри Паду, а я к сожалению приболел и не смог  :Frown:

----------

AlekseyE (04.08.2012), Kit (04.08.2012), Zom (04.08.2012), Алексей Е (04.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (04.08.2012), Игорь Ю (04.08.2012), Маркион (04.08.2012), Тао (04.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (04.08.2012)

----------


## Тао

Как здорово! Очень рад, что вы смогли побывать в столь чудесном месте!

----------

Kit (04.08.2012), Маркион (04.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Да хорошее качество.

----------

Маркион (04.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как здорово! Очень рад, что вы смогли побывать в столь чудесном месте!


Я надеюсь, что все сложиться благополучно, и я еще не раз вас порадую фотографиями и видеозаписями различных монастырей и святых мест Шри-Ланки. Вконтакте я выложил уже несколько сотен фотографий в разных альбомах http://vk.com/id46643399

----------

AlekseyE (04.08.2012), Ittosai (05.08.2012), Vladiimir (04.08.2012), Алексей Е (05.08.2012), Маркион (04.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да хорошее качество.


Качество смотрибельное, но размер исходного файла AVI - 421 Mb, в отличие от выложенной сжатой версии в 33 Mb.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Заезжали сегодня в монастырь Mahinda Arana, делать документы для оформления виз. Между делом, поснимал немного.




Фото: http://vk.com/album46643399_161271170

----------

AlekseyE (10.08.2012), Bob (09.08.2012), Ittosai (09.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Pyro (10.08.2012), Vladiimir (09.08.2012), Ануруддха (09.08.2012), Сергей Ч (10.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (10.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Да  уж ,скоро так лет через 300 индуизм помаленьку  может  поглотить буддизм  в Шри-Ланке,как в  Индии или в  Тибете приняв форму  похожую на  тантризм.

----------


## Топпер

> Да  уж ,скоро так лет через 300 индуизм помаленьку  может  поглотить буддизм  в Шри-Ланке,как в  Индии или в  Тибете приняв форму  похожую на  тантризм.


Нет. Две с половиной тысячи лет на это у него было. Не смог. Хотя тхеравада в Шри-Ланке, кажется, что сильно слита с индуизмом, на деле это не так.

----------

AlekseyE (10.08.2012), Bob (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (10.08.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Да  уж ,скоро так лет через 300 индуизм помаленьку  может  поглотить буддизм  в Шри-Ланке,как в  Индии или в  Тибете приняв форму  похожую на  тантризм.


Все точностью до наоборот.

Нет никакого "индуизма в буддизме" на Шри Ланке - это выдумка турагенств и авторов путеводителей.
Есть частично местные, частично заимствованные у тамилов божества - охранители Учения, его последователей и самого острова.
Это обычные сансарные божества, по иерархии они ниже Четырех небесных царей (т.е. даже до Сумеру не дотягивают).
Посвященные им храмы называются "девале" (тамильский храм называется "ковил"), а служат там "капуралы" - буддисты-миряне, сингалы по национальности и обычные домохозяева. В своей массе девале открыты два раза в неделю (ну и по большим "престольным" праздникам). Если девале находится на территории монастыря или храма, то капурала находится в подчинении старшего бхикку.
В буддистских храмах чаще всего встречаются образы четырех главных охранителей, из которых один ведет происхождение от Вишну, второй - от Муругана, третий - местный бог Шри Пады, а четвертый - всеазитаский Локешвара (Авалокитешвара).

Неизбежная проблема народных суеверий и помощи сверхъестественных сил в текущей жизни верующих во всех странах тхеравады в свое время была решена примерно одинаково - созданием отдельного "низкоуровневого" пантеона местных божеств (общебуддистские боги во главе Сакрой при этом всегда занимают свое почетное высокое место). 
Именно это позволило буддизму тхеравады сохраниться в более или менее первозданном виде в течении тысячелетий.

Другим методом шла махаяна и последующие школы: местные боги, божества и пр. включались в буддистский пантеон с постоянной доработкой  "нормативной базы" и созданием дополнительного "идеологического обоснования".

----------

AlekseyE (10.08.2012), Bob (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Kit (10.08.2012), Vladiimir (10.08.2012), Zom (10.08.2012), Егор Т (10.08.2012), Леонид Ш (10.08.2012), Топпер- (10.08.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (10.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Монастырь Мугиригала, с пещерными храмами на высокой скале. Видео разбито на 4 части, т.к. пропущено большинство восхождений по лестничным пролетам.

----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2012), AndyZ (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Pyro (20.08.2012), Ануруддха (20.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Алексей Е (30.09.2012), Иргит (16.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ну и для кучи - Индийский океан:

----------

Joy (16.11.2012), Алексей Е (30.09.2012), Иргит (16.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Обзорная экскурсия по нашему монастырю.

----------

AlekseyE (03.10.2012), Eugeny (30.09.2012), Ittosai (30.09.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Kit (04.11.2012), Pyro (30.09.2012), sergey (30.09.2012), Vladiimir (30.09.2012), Алексей Е (30.09.2012), Ануруддха (02.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012), До (30.09.2012), Дхармананда (30.09.2012), Иргит (16.11.2012), Лери (16.11.2012), Ондрий (30.09.2012), Петр Полянцев (11.02.2013), Фил (05.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Качество так себе, но все равно 220 Мб получилось. Как только не пытался меньше сделать - вообще не смотрибельно получается. Весь трафик на выгрузку извел, так что в ближайшее время буду наслаждаться офф-лайном  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Добавил еще несколько фото-альбомов и отдельных фотографий. Список всех альбомов:

Шри-Ланка животные

Мальвесса вехера

Деревня Макагура

Поездка по 4 монастырям

Монастырь Махинда Аранья

Коломбо

Окресности монастыря Мальвесса

Индийский океан

Португальский форт в городе Галле

Пещерный храмовый комплекс Мугиригала, расположенный на горе

Два храма не далеко от Годакавелы

Заповедник Удавалаве

Храм-музей в Коломбо

----------

AlekseyE (05.11.2012), AndyZ (15.11.2012), Ittosai (05.11.2012), Kit (04.11.2012), Pyro (04.11.2012), sergey (04.11.2012), Shus (04.11.2012), Vladiimir (06.11.2012), Zom (04.11.2012), Алексей Е (19.01.2013), Ануруддха (04.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вчера и сегодня у нас проходит праздник Катхина, символизирующий окончание затворничества в период дождей. К нам приехало много монахов из других монастырей. 

Ночью был Пирит - монахи всю ночь, до утра, сменяя друг друга пели паритты. 

Раньше к Катхине монахи шили себе новые чивары из лоскутков и окрашивали их. Сейчас новые чивары подносят миряне. Сегодня на дане монахам поднесли столько всего, что за грудами подарков на столах их не было видно  :Smilie: 


Праздник Катхина - дана Сангхе. Мальвесса Вихара, Шри-Ланка (14.11.2012)





Фото: http://vk.com/album46643399_165657098

----------

AlekseyE (14.11.2012), AndyZ (15.11.2012), Ittosai (14.11.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Pema Sonam (14.11.2012), sergey (14.11.2012), Vladiimir (14.11.2012), Zom (14.11.2012), Ануруддха (14.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (14.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

На большие праздники каждому монаху дарят чивару, могут подарить что-то типа чайника, фонарика и т.п., могут небольшую сумму денег в конверте подарить (эквивалентную 50-200 руб), но вообще деньги давать монахам на Шри-Ланке не принято, и это большая редкость, на моей памяти за 3 месяца было 2 раза. 
На ежедневной дане 2 раза в день дарят обычно 1-2 куска мыла, полотенца, носовые платки, зубные пасты и щетки, тетради, очень редко могут подарить одноразовую бритву или стиральный порошок, несмотря на то, что монаху практически через день нужно брить голову, лицо и стираться, иногда дарят нижние подрясники, зонтики и фонарики. Настоятелю и второму монаху каждый день дарятся чивары и чаши, но это считается для нужд монастыря. То что дали можно оставить себе, а можно сдать в общую кладовую на нужды монастыря. За месяц кладовая заполняется до верха мылом, полотенцами, чиварами и т.п., приходит предприимчивый барыга и забирает это все, оставляя некоторую сумму денег (около 1/4 от стоимости этих вещей), эти деньги идут на нужды монастыря, строительство, покупку материалов, облагораживание территории и т.п. Таким образом эти мыла и т.п. могут быть проданы в магазине несколько раз по кругу. Некоторые монахи, в основном саманеры, сами передают эти мыла барыге, а он передает потом им небольшую сумму денег. Это конечно нарушение, но в наше время без денег никуда: суммы хватает на то, что-бы купить бритвенные станки, стиральный порошок, положить денег на сотовый и заплатить за транспорт, если необходимо куда-то съездить. Если монах принципиально не пользуется деньгами, а ему понадобиться лекарство, бритвы, оплата проезда и т.п. он в любой момент может подойти к административному монаху и ему будут выданы необходимые вещи, или выделен мирянин, который будет его сопровождать и оплачивать проезд и т.п., на это будут потрачены деньги из монастырской кассы.

----------

AndyZ (15.11.2012), Ittosai (15.11.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Vladiimir (16.11.2012), Zom (15.11.2012), Алексей Е (19.01.2013), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Топпер- (15.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ух ты, с таким не сталкивался, что за ночь. Это сильно.


Сам в шоке! Дней 5 солнце вообще не выглядывало, дождь по пол дня шел, тьма сплошная стояла из-за низких туч, соответственно все отсырело, и просушить не было никакой возможности, т.к. воздух тоже влажный. Даже если что не намочил, то из воздуха влагу впитало. На ночь ноги на сухо не вытер, утром проснулся, а между пальцев ног белый мох, разве что поганки не растут, а постель плесенью покрылась. Потом недели 2, язвы на ногах зудели и плохо заживали. Под кровать глянул, а там сумка сплошная грибница, как паутиной в несколько слоев вся покрыта, сумку открыл, а там все вещи в плесени, даже паспорт отсырел. А на кожаных вещах, вроде ремня - вообще бахрома сантиметровая. Хорошо, что на следующий день солнце утром вышло, и я все на нем просушил. А в Таиланде вроде еще большая жесть в сезон дождей, тут дожди периодически идут, может пол дня солнце быть, а пол дня дождь с грозой, или вообще несколько дней дождей не быть, все таки климат ближе к экваториальному. А в Таиланде целые потопы, и дождь может некоторое время ни днем, ни ночью не прекращаться.

Вот у нас и сейчас льет как из ведра:

----------

Ittosai (15.11.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Vladiimir (16.11.2012), Zom (15.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2012), Топпер- (15.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пришлось заночевать в монастыре т.к. в "озеро" в котором мылись и люди и скот, окунаться не шибко хотелось.


Я в любом водоеме в жару с превеликим удовольствием купаюсь, окунуться в естественный водоем всегда приятнее чем под душем мыться. А вот в августе были мы в монастыре прямо на океанском пляже расположенном, красотища...






> до сих пор с содраганием вспоминаю этот ужасный монастырь и гостевые кути. духота, грязища, комары, а сеток нет, из тюфяка в тело впиваются какието палки, а бельё такое ощущение что кто то на нём умер когда то недавно)))
> душа никакого ясно нет краник есть и можно облить себя.
> в туалет реально не смог зайти, там стены так узко что мне пардон пописать пришлось эдак издалека из коридора))))


Ну так аскетизьмЪ же  :Big Grin:  У нас тоже душ на улице и вода в нем ледяная, туалет до ветра, вместо кровати бетонные нары, сетка над кроватью от комаров тоже не очень помогает, каким боком прислонился, тот и едят  :Smilie:  Удобства только в гостевых хоромах, с огромными комнатами и пафосными кроватями. 
А вот во времена Будды, вообще в лесу под деревом жили, на сезон дождей хижины из тростника делали.

----------

Joy (16.11.2012), Алексей Е (19.01.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Два небольших ролика с вершины Шри-Пады:

----------

AlekseyE (18.01.2013), Pyro (18.01.2013), Vladiimir (18.01.2013), Алексей Е (19.01.2013), Бо (18.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.01.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*И 180 фотографий: http://vk.com/id46643399?z=album46643399_168754285*

----------

AlekseyE (18.01.2013), Vladiimir (18.01.2013), Zom (18.01.2013), Алексей Е (19.01.2013), Богдан Б (18.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.01.2013), Мингалаба (18.01.2013), Топпер- (18.01.2013)

----------

